# Walton Feed



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Anybody purchased from this site? Prices seem good. I've been having trouble finding affordable bulk items on line. Feedback anyone?


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Walton is a good, stable company, been around a loooong time. The biggest drawback is the cost of shipping those heavy cans, buckets, cases of bulk foods. YOu can check with Waltons and see if and when they have a delivery going to your area that you can get in on and cut costs. Also at times Walton has been waaay behind on filling orders because of a huge increase in orders, sometimes the wait is months. You might want to check at a local "health food store" in your area. They most always carry bulk food items, and most will special order for customers by the bag. Not hard at all to repack those 25 and 50# bags of grains and rice and beans at home into convenient sizes for your usage.

YOu might want to check out Honeyville Grain(s) also. They have a flat rate shipping price so even though their prices per item are a bit more than Walton, it still usually works out cheaper from them then from Walton.


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

You may want to shop around. I can get way better prices locally -- there's a local company that sells "breadmaking" grains and dried beans are cheaper by the pound at any grocery store.

I've ordered from Honeyville. Service was good, shipping was speedy and price were decent, but again, my local products were better quality and cheaper. I did appreciate that I could buy whole foods like grains already in #10 cans.

I've never ordered form Walton but they've been in business doing online sales for better than 10 years that I know of (and probably longer). I wouldn't hesitate to trust them with an order.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

I get my grains rice and beans locally. Pay cash so my name is not on some list. Yes Im paranoid lol.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

The beans, rice and most all the other stuff isn't so much of a problem for me but the whole grains is throwing me for a loop! Especially the other day when I used an on-line calculator for our family and it said for 1 year we'd need 750 pounds of wheat!!!!! I almost sat down and cried cause I have no idea how we will be able to afford that much (in addition to other things) or where we will store it if we can. I just want to scream sometimes cause I'm starting this so late in the game.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

lazydaisy67 said:


> The beans, rice and most all the other stuff isn't so much of a problem for me but the whole grains is throwing me for a loop! Especially the other day when I used an on-line calculator for our family and it said for 1 year we'd need 750 pounds of wheat!!!!! I almost sat down and cried cause I have no idea how we will be able to afford that much (in addition to other things) or where we will store it if we can. I just want to scream sometimes cause I'm starting this so late in the game.


Now lazydaisy, how do you eat an elephant? That's right, one bite at a time. I just looked at Honeyville, they have 50lb bags of hard red wheat for 48.99, hard white for 59.99. They had several other types of whole grain also. Shipping is a flat 4.49 no matter how much your order is. Get a pack of mylar bags and O2 absorbers from Amazon and go to town. For around 150 or less, you will have a start.

I have to confess, I have NO wheat in my storage yet. I would also have to have a grinder and I really don't have the money to get a good one right now. So everytime I find rice on sale, I buy lots. Luckily my family likes rice. Whole wheat bread, not so much, yet.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I have 12 #10 cans of wheat, that's it. We have lots of rice & pasta though! :2thumb:


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

lazydaisy67 said:


> The beans, rice and most all the other stuff isn't so much of a problem for me but the whole grains is throwing me for a loop! Especially the other day when I used an on-line calculator for our family and it said for 1 year we'd need 750 pounds of wheat!!!!! I almost sat down and cried cause I have no idea how we will be able to afford that much (in addition to other things) or where we will store it if we can. I just want to scream sometimes cause I'm starting this so late in the game.


You don't "need" wheat. What do you do with whole wheat grains now? I'm guessing nothing, because that's what most people do with it. Certainly you can buy a grinder and make bread, or cook the wheat berries whole in water or broth. But if you don't already do those things then 750 pounds of wheat is something you'll never eat in the normal course of things and in a dire emergency you won't know how to use them effectively.

Start by storing the things you already DO eat that will store well. Buy extras when you see them on sale or have a coupon. When you are well stocked up with those things _then_ start worrying about the other stuff.

Cooking from scratch and with raw ingredients is much cheaper than the "typical" American diet, so if you aren't already doing that, go ahead and start changing your meals in that direction. That will help you save up some money for longer term prep. And the money isn't as much as you'd think. I can eat out one meal for two for $25, or buy 50 pounds of wheat for that price. Priorities change.

As for storage, there's probably a lot of space under your beds. Who needs a bedframe when you can just put the mattress on top of 6 gallon buckets?  When you run out of storage space for your stash it will be a high class problem to have and you'll find solutions then.

Don't panic. Every small step is more than you did the day before.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Sorry guys. Just had a bit of a :gaah: moment there for a while. I do not cook with whole grains at the moment, nor do I even bake with whole wheat flour for that matter. I think the GIGANTIC number of 750 just threw me for a loop. Thankfully, my husband talked me down and told me the same things you guys told me. 
I have lots more on the shelves than I thought I did. As it stands right now we'd do well for at least a couple of weeks, which makes me happy for now. I DO have to take it one step at a time and since I'm coming into the game a little later than others, I just have to be happy that at least I've "seen the light" so to speak. 
My husband told me that if I find a grain mill, he will take over the whole grains search and see what he can figure out locally. I totally WANT to start baking with whole grains anyway, now I just have the world's greatest excuse to do so, :2thumb:


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

lazydaisy67 said:


> Sorry guys. Just had a bit of a :gaah: moment there for a while. I do not cook with whole grains at the moment, nor do I even bake with whole wheat flour for that matter. I think the GIGANTIC number of 750 just threw me for a loop. Thankfully, my husband talked me down and told me the same things you guys told me.
> I have lots more on the shelves than I thought I did. As it stands right now we'd do well for at least a couple of weeks, which makes me happy for now. I DO have to take it one step at a time and since I'm coming into the game a little later than others, I just have to be happy that at least I've "seen the light" so to speak.
> My husband told me that if I find a grain mill, he will take over the whole grains search and see what he can figure out locally. I totally WANT to start baking with whole grains anyway, now I just have the world's greatest excuse to do so, :2thumb:


Tell hubby be careful what he says. You will probably find a good grain mill at the next yard sale you go to. I was looking on amazon today after posting last night. They actually had cheapos for 50 or less, but I bet they wouldn't stand up to everyday usage.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Also do realize making bread from home ground wheat will produce a very different bread that what you are used to. Please, please, when you first start out use 1/2 home ground whole wheat and 1/2 store bought white flour or you will most probably throw the whole wheat loaf in the garbage, it's that different in texture and flavor plus your digestive system need to adapt to whole wheat, home ground with all it's added fiber. Start slowly with a 1/2 and 1/2 recipe and later gradually change the proportions using less and less white flour. You can also use 1/2 red wheat and 1/2 white wheat home ground flours for a very tasty bread that is not so heavy in texture and easier on the lower digestive tract!


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

Do you know if Waltons ship overseas?

I can't seem to find stockists of mylar bags anywhere here in Australia.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Tank_Girl said:


> Do you know if Waltons ship overseas?
> 
> I can't seem to find stockists of mylar bags anywhere here in Australia.


For mylar bags, have you looked at amazon.com? They have bags and oxygen absorbers. Surely they ship to Australia.


----------

